# floor grates



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi can any one tell me where a good place to find floor grating for your loft I have seen some guys using it here and it looks great easy to clean and very healthy for the birds my loft is on a cement floor so getting the birds up off it would be a big plus in the winter thanks for the help


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey there u can try siegel pigeon supplies or jedds both got the flooring grates that I'm using... As a fellow member that I seen He used the 2liter pop crate and flip it upside down it seem to work great


http://mnpigeonforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=1897


----------

